# [ebay] The Whispered World, goldene H0 Piko Lok &amp; WISO Steuer-Sparbuch



## LiLaLauneBr (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei ebay laufen noch bis Sonntagabend drei Auktionen:
- The Whispered World
- goldene Dampflok von Piko, Spur H0
- WISO Steuer-Sparbuch 2012

Wer Interesse hat, soll gerne mitbieten:
frodob._de | eBay

Gruß
LiLa


----------

